# Virtual Appliance Runtime



## LinuxOS (Sep 3, 2013)

Dear All,

Here I have an issue on a user PC! Every time when that user is sending any job to printer to print, that user is getting this warning saying: also please see attached link of pic:
http://i1376.photobucket.com/albums/ah15/kdedoviq/VirtualApliance_zpso3vkakwr.jpg 
"Xenocode Virtual Appliance Runtime" - There has been an error starting this virtual appliance. Error: 0x00E00

OS version: Win 10 x64

Please if any of you knows or have any idea how to fix this issue please let me know!

Best regards,


----------

